# Leon Wilson



## tech/a (30 June 2007)

Must say I like the way Leon thinks.
I also like the way he works heavily on *APPLICATION* of technical analysis.
If your a Metastock Tradesim user there is a wealth of formula help in his books.
An Aussi to boot and obviously passionate.

http://www.wilsontechstats.com/aboutus/aboutus.htm

For beginners and advanced there is plenty to be gleaned from Reading Leon Wilson.


----------



## tech/a (7 July 2007)

Hmmm

As I get more into some of Wilson's works I have to say Ive found some parts which (From experience) I cant agree with.

EG


> You must follow every signal generated *without question*.




Related to his GOLDEN rule for mechanical trading.

Sorry but this shows lack of systems design knowledge,which can come about from limited testing tools and understanding.

Even so I'm sure one never agrees 100% with any author.
I'll keep reading.


----------



## tech/a (7 July 2007)

Having said that if trading a single instrument then the above would apply.


----------



## new girl (7 July 2007)

tech/a said:


> Must say I like the way Leon thinks.
> I also like the way he works heavily on *APPLICATION* of technical analysis.
> If your a Metastock Tradesim user there is a wealth of formula help in his books.
> An Aussi to boot and obviously passionate.
> ...




Teck/a

I am halfway through reading this book  and so far I like what I'm reading! 

I would like to back up my reading with formal trading education before I go back to work in October. I read the thread with the same title, checked Nick's Chartist's site and thinking of joining ATAA soon. My question is do you know of any short courses that can take someone who honestly knows nothing about trading and teach the basics in a few months time?

Your advice (and anyone else's) is much appreciated 

NG


----------



## jakethedog (10 October 2008)

What happened to Leon Wilson? His books are great and he used to have a website but it is no longer active.


----------



## bpmackey (13 May 2009)

I second that. What happened to Leon Wilson, and his WilsonTechStats website? He references his website a lot in his book "The Business of Share Trading", and this is where you gain access to his metastock formulas. Only problem is, the website is no longer.

Anyone know what has happened to him?

Cheers

Brett


----------



## Nocash (25 June 2009)

After reading both of Leons books recently, I too went searching for his website but to no avail. 
Following some searches, emails and phone calls I was told that Leon fell seriously ill and as far as I know this is still the case. I'm sure we all would like to wish him a speedy recovery. 
If anyone knows otherwise, any info will be appreciated.
nc


----------



## Timmy (25 June 2009)

Go to this website:

http://web.archive.org/web/*/http://www.wilsontechstats.com/

It is the internet archive of wilsontechstats.com

Click on a date and it will take you to a page like this:







Click on "enter" (circled) and you will go into a cached copy of his website, where you can navigate around.

There is a page, for example, with Metastock code for custom and multiple moving averages:
http://web.archive.org/web/20070829174721/www.wilsontechstats.com/software/MMAConstruction.htm

Hope you all find what you are looking for.


----------



## Samson 9 (17 January 2010)

Nocash said:


> After reading both of Leons books recently, I too went searching for his website but to no avail.
> Following some searches, emails and phone calls I was told that Leon fell seriously ill and as far as I know this is still the case. I'm sure we all would like to wish him a speedy recovery.
> If anyone knows otherwise, any info will be appreciated.
> nc




Just finished weeding out and re-arranging my trading book shelve. As one of Leon Wilsons books is sitting on the top shelve with my other favourites I was wondering again what happened to him. Searched on the internet without success.
Anyone know what happened?

Sam


----------



## aramz (26 May 2010)

I am wondering the same also. I *****oughly enjoyed reading his material and would love to follow his newsletter.

I am about to go through his site and copy his metastock formulas. It would be a daunting task writting them all out that's for sure. I hope all or most are there.


----------



## Wysiwyg (27 May 2010)

The "Study Guide for Tech. Charts & Tech. Stats" in PDF format is worth a read. It is a locked document.


----------



## Wilson15 (23 June 2010)

To all that have been asking about Leon Wilson 
He is still trading but not as much as he use to.


----------



## Wilson01 (25 June 2010)

Hi to All

Firstly, I must thank everybody for their concerns. It was not until I was made aware of this conversation that I realised the interest in my well being. I am truly humbled by the interest and positive comment. For this I sincerely thank you all.

The cause of my problem has finally been rectified and my health is now good. I am actively trading again with the FX and Futures markets being of primary interest with the intention of resuming full time trading again in the near future. I have no other plans beyond trading at this stage.  

Once again, thank you for you concern, I am humbled and I thank you

Cheers
Leon Wilson


----------



## Tanaka (25 June 2010)

Good to hear all is well for you,

I've recently become interested in your work after discovering your formula on my BullCharts program. I'm at the early stages of working out how to write formula. I intend to read your books in the near future.


----------



## Old Smokey (27 June 2010)

Hello Leon it's good to hear you are well. Met you at your Adelaide Seminar a couple of years back. I was also a Newsletter subscriber and appreciate the quality of work you put into that.

Best wishes


----------



## Nocash (17 August 2010)

Hi Leon,
So glad to hear you've recovered and back. 
As a beginer, I've read both your books and found your trading style easy to follow and something I would have liked to pursue further. I was wondering if you have any intention to resurect your site or whether there is any other way of contacting you regarding your version of the stop-loss indicators mentioned in your books. If your books are any indication, your contribution to this site will be highly valued and appreciated.
regards 
nc


----------



## aramz (7 September 2010)

Leon mate so good to hear that you are well and still trading! I wish you a swift recovery.

I know it is probably to early to ask many questions but I thought I might throw it out there. Are there any plans for anymore books? Possibly one on forex and futures trading? Or even an online newsletter with some analysis. I have enjoyed you books throughly and couldn't get enough of them. I have highlighted and note tagged them extensively they serve as a 'trading bible' in my study office.

regards,

Luke


----------



## Wilson15 (28 September 2010)

to the above question there is a new book out it is a mix of all traders within Australia and one section has been written by Lean Wilson


----------



## Wilson01 (30 September 2010)

Hi to All

Firstly, I would like to thank everyone for their kind thoughts and best wishes. It is genuinely appreciated. 

In answer to the above questions

Q1:- Will I be writing any more books?
Yes, Wiley's have ask if I am prepared to update _"The Business of Share Trading"_. I have agreed that I will update the entire content. I am just commencing the process of a rewrite with my publishers now, however the end product will be someway off yet.

I have recently discussed the possibility of a book on FX trading. I also trade Indices and Futures but not sure whether these instruments would be included. Any new books would be more about practical application and specific techniques rather than generalised information.

Q2:- Will the website be re-instated?
The plan is to re-instate the website at some point in a new format. I'm not 100% decided on the exact structure or the time frame. My thoughts are leaning toward particular strategies that focus on FX, Oil, Gold, and Indices. Not sure about the ASX due to ASIC legislation 

I will need to gauge the interest on this before I proceed in any detail.

Once again I would like to thank everyone for their kind thoughts

Cheers
Leon Wilson


----------



## weird (30 September 2010)

Wilson01 said:


> Hi to All
> 
> Firstly, I would like to thank everyone for their kind thoughts and best wishes. It is genuinely appreciated.
> 
> ...




Great stuff.  I remember attending one of your seminars in Sydney perhaps around 5 years ago, great seminar and content.


----------



## JonoB (6 October 2010)

Leon,

I am reading your first book, very interesting and a great read....I purchased the Ezy Pro pack and found out that they (Just Data) do not offer training seminars, nor planning to in the near furture (despite webpage info).  As iam only a part time trader and would like some tips any ideas on who can assist with seminars using the Ezy products??.

Thanks, good to hear you are well now.


----------



## snowybear (12 October 2010)

Hi Leon, 

Oh my gosh! Finally we have found you! Every few months for the last few years, I have searched the net to find out what happened to you and if you were ok. You have given so much to the trading community that so many traders out there like my self, would never have given up on finding you. Your depth of knowledge, drive and passion for trading keep me going! And I mean that sincerely. So glad you are back. 

Kind regards, Amy.


----------



## pma99 (28 October 2010)

G'day Leon

I am currently reading your book "The business of share trading" and have come across the section decsribing the use of an ATR trailing stop in combination with a contingent stop order a bit further from the current price placed in the market.

Is this the best place to ask you a question about this ?

Paul


----------



## Wilson01 (3 November 2010)

Hi Amy

So great to hear from you. I often wonder about those who I have met over the years and whether I have managed to help in some small way. Trading is a true passion that is now stronger than ever. If I have managed to help in some way then my efforts have been worth it.

Are you still trading?

Cheers
Leon


----------



## Wilson01 (3 November 2010)

Hi to JonoB & pma99

I will reply to both queries here for you.

To the best of my knowledge there are no longer any educational courses available for Ezy products. This is a bit of a pity as with some training it is satisfactory for basic analysis. Not sure why this does not exist anymore as courses where available early in the piece.

I'm happy to answer any questions on trailing stop application here where practically possible. I am limited to the size of response I can post but I am happy to try and convey the principles behind application etc.

Cheers
Leon Wilson


----------



## Wilson01 (3 November 2010)

Hi to All

My apologies to those who have sent private messages. I have just discovered that i need 5 posts before being able to reply. This post should meet that requirement. I have responded but I suspect they have not been forwarded on before of this. I shall try again

Cheers
Leon Wilson


----------



## dragon8 (3 November 2010)

*Re: Leon Wilson Please Read This*

Hi Leon,
I've been a lurker in the share market for the last 20 years.  Never taken the giant leap of faith to full time trading.  Finished your book "The Business of Share Trading" last month which really inspired me.  Have done simulated paper trades very successfully since.  Would like to eventually trade full time.  I know a month does not make a wise man so I'll still be holding onto my day job for a while. Just wanted to say thanks for your inspiration.  I was very depressed in my job and would lay about at home in front of the TV and kick the cat etc. Now I have a purpose and jump out of bed in the morning in anticipation of the market opening!!!!!!!  The wife wonders what's happened to me. Go figure.  Just thought you should know how your book can have a positive mental effect on some readers as well as excellent advice on trading of course.

Whens the next book????

(PS the wife thanks you to)


----------



## lenny (3 November 2010)

Hi Leon, Any chance of you charting from time to time on this thread, Would look forward to it if possible.

Regards
Lenny


----------



## Wilson01 (4 November 2010)

Hi Dragon8

Pleased to hear that I have assisted in some small way though do not under estimate your own input and mindset. I can only put information and opinion forward, i can not make those who have this act. I imagine the cat is grateful for your new found interest as well. My Jack Russel is too old and crabby for me to give a hard time which is probably a good thing

Trading full time can be demanding at times just as with any job. I enjoy it as its a passion, though the one thing I have learned over time is balance.  

Good to hear that trading is going well for you

Cheers
Leon


----------



## Wilson01 (4 November 2010)

Hi Lenny

If I get the chance I am happy to place the odd chart up for assessment. I will check with the administrator of the forum prior as I do not want to cause any issues as what I would post would be in real time so that all can follow.

Cheers
Leon


----------



## Wilson01 (14 March 2011)

*Website on-line now*

Hi to all,

The website is finally online though still very much in the develop phase. It may be some time before the educational content is complete, sorry for the delay



Cheers
Leon


----------



## bathuu (20 March 2011)

Hey Wilson. I did not expect to find you in this forum. I have to say that my most liked books written by Australian authors were your books. Really good writing based on technical analysis combined with soft analysis /psychology of the market/. Simple english and yet easy understandable information for a beginner and foreigner. It was a great joy to read your books.


----------

